# A little late, But....Congrats to Skip Martin.



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Way to represent for the great state of Ohio Skip!

Cabelas King Kat Classic

In second place was the Akron, Ohio team of Christina Jones along with Skip and Rainy Martin weighing in a 2-day total of 80.4 pounds and taking home a 18ft. SeaArk Boat and Trailer with a 75HP Evinrude outboard, 70lb thrust Minn Kota trolling motor and a Humminbird Matrix 12. Skip and Christina were fishing Lake Aliceville in 40-44 feet of water anchoring up and trolling using skipjack. The team caught 10-12 keeper fish in the 2-days of competition. The team was setting in 2nd place after day 1, by catching a 33.35 pound blue. They also were the highest placing team with a youth receiving a $500.00 saving bond from Ron Gooding Insurance and a $50.00 Cabela's gift card.


----------

